# Wry neck/seizures



## Kimquat

I'm currently treating a 5 week old pullet who has wry neck. The vitamins seemed to fix the twisted neck right away, but I've had to separate her because she's still having one or two seizures a day. The last one lasted 40 minutes. She's eating and drinking on her own, she likes be held and handled a lot, likes to climb up and down my arms and roost on my shoulders. When she's not having a seizure, she's perfectly fine. I'm currently giving her vitamin e and b and a dropperful of poly-vi-sol a day. Does anyone have any advice or input to offer? I'm willing to do whatever it takes to help her recover - she's a sweet girl.


----------



## Apyl

Personally I would cull any chick with issues like this.


----------



## Kimquat

And some folks would, I know. I just can't do that unless I've done everything I can for her. I know people have been successful treating wry neck before, I'm just curious as to the progression in regards to the seizures.


----------



## kaufranc

I am the same Kim. Poor thing. Search the forum, i know there has been a thread about this before and it was successful . Hope your baby gets better.


----------



## Kimquat

kaufranc said:


> I am the same Kim. Poor thing. Search the forum, i know there has been a thread about this before and it was successful . Hope your baby gets better.


Thank you. It's hard to watch her go through this, but I know others have been successful with treatment. I did find a thread; hopefully the OP will see it. My chick takes her medicine with no problem, so my fingers are crossed.


----------



## Energyvet

Seizures are tough. The wry neck, yeah ok, I can see successful treatment of that. Seizures indicate pretty serious malfunction. Could be exposure to toxins that are causing seizure disorder but I have to tell you, in my opinion, this does not look promising. I have to agree with Apyl. I would cut my losses and cull. I think you're going to end up there anyway only taking the long road - not the short one. Good luck! I hope you prove me wrong.


----------



## Kimquat

I spoke to the breeder and she says she's had a few of birds who have had this same illness. A couple made it through and a couple of them died. She said as long as the chicken can eat and drink on its own, that's a good sign, so I've got my fingers crossed. She did have a seizure this morning, but it was very quick and she recovered quickly. She's also eating quite a lot. This is the 2nd day she's been on the vitamins so I'm really hoping to see additional improvement as we go on. I know this could be a malfunction that I am unable to treat, but I'm sure going to give her a fighting chance.  Thanks for the well wishes - I really hope I can prove you wrong, too, lol. Here's a picture of my little sprout. I've been calling her Peanut.


----------



## artsy1

nutritional support can turn cases around, lots of emotional and time involvment- i always go to the extreme to try to save a bird if at all possible, if they are willing to fight, i give them that chance- i have a file on the computer on nutrition and wryneck issues or neurological issues, i'll try to find it for you


----------



## Kimquat

Robin, thank you so much. I don't mind putting in the time. If time and effort would help her recover, there's nothing I wouldn't do. I considered taking her to the vet, but I was concerned about her stress levels and I'm not sure how much the vet would even know about issues like this. I'd be happy for any information you could offer. <3

I just gave her a bath because she was a bit dirty and she seemed to enjoy it. Nothing traumatized her, so that's a plus.


----------



## artsy1

what i have found in dealing with nutritional issues, it takes time, it won't resolve overnite, i will have to find that article on the other computer, its not on this one...


----------



## Kimquat

We were actually able to prevent a seizure this morning and I was able to help her settle down fairly quickly. I'm hoping this is a good sign. And thank you for looking - any information you have will be very much appreciated.


----------



## Energyvet

So glad to see your posts of positive progress! Keep up the good fight! I'm cheering for you both!


----------

